# Mosquito Lagoon 4-20-2012



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Fished with my co-worker Danny on Friday, we put in at Eddy Creek and fished all the way to Turtle Pen and back. We sightfished 14 reds and 2 trout and had the area pretty much to ourselves. The reds were scattered in singles and goups of 2 or more fish all along the edges of the grass and sand. Some huge trout were also mixed in; we saw several that were well over 30 inches and I briefly had one on that was well over 10 pounds but the bait folded over the hook and it pulled off. Here's some pics of the fish we caught.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

beautiful out there, nice work! can't wait to get out there myself!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics and great report. I love the south Lagoon and need to get back there soon.


----------

